# Demande annulation d'agrément



## JC08 (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'aurai aimé savoir si il était possible de demander une annulation de son agrément ( pour des raisons personnelles ) ?

Y a t'il un préavis dans ce cas ?

Merci d'avance de vos retours


----------



## B29 (24 Juillet 2022)

Pourquoi demander une annulation d'agrément, ce serait dommage car si vous voulez de nouveau être assistante maternelle, vous seriez obligée de refaire toutes les démarches. 
Si vous voulez arrêter vous démissionnez ou vous demandez aux parents de vous licencier , je pense que ce serait la meilleure solution.


----------



## Nounic (24 Juillet 2022)

Comme B29 je vous déconseille de faire annuler votre agrément, faites vous licencier si possible sinon démissionnez.


----------



## JC08 (24 Juillet 2022)

Merci de vos retours.

Je souhaite cesser mon activité définitivement mais je risque de ne pas pouvoir réaliser mon préavis ( a quelques jours près) pour mon prochain emploi.

D'ou ma question, a savoir si annulation possible, y a t'il un préavis ?

Merci


----------



## liline17 (24 Juillet 2022)

tu peux ne pas effectuer ton préavis, du tout, ou le faire partiellement, dans ce cas, le PE peut exiger une compensation égale au salaire que tu aurai perçu si tu avais travaillé (seulement sur la partie que tu ne fait pas)


----------



## kikine (25 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
oui il est possible de demander une annulation a la pmi
dans ce cas le licenciement se fait sans préavis dès que l'agrément est retiré


----------



## JC08 (25 Juillet 2022)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Oui sauf que vous oubliez un détail.
Entre le moment om JC08 va envoyer un courrier à la PMI pour annuler son agrément, et le moment où le CD va prendre en compte son courrier, faire le nécessaire, acter l'annulation, combien de temps vous pensez que ça va prendre ? ? ? ? ? Peut-être plus long que le préavis, surtout en période estivale !


----------



## kikine (25 Juillet 2022)

peut être que oui peut être que non... ici les demandes sont traitées rapidement même l'été...


----------



## Julilo (29 Juillet 2022)

N’ Annulez pas votre agrément c’est comme si vous vouliez vous retirer le bac ou tout autre examen.
gardez sous le bras, on sait jamais ce que la vie nous réserve.
il ne faudrait pas que vous refassiez tout le parcours si, un jour, vous vouliez rep l’activité, c’est dommage


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour bien sûr que c'est possible
Vous envoyez au plus tôt votre demande de retrait d'agrément auprès de votre cd par rar.
Vous informez vos employeurs qu'à la date du xxxx Vous n'aurez plus d'agrément et que de ce fait la rupture du contrat par retrait d'enfant s'impose à l'employeur, sans préavis et sans indemnités de ruptures. 
Voilà la bonne réponse à votre question initiale. C'est bien inscrit dans la CCN.
Plus d'agrément : rupture par retrait d'enfant.
Pas de démission !


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Je pense que JC08 ne veut plus faire ce métier du tout maintenant si elle change d'avis d'ici quelques années et bien elle devra tout refaire mais elle a dû y réfléchir !!!


----------



## Marianne67 (30 Juillet 2022)

Il est possible aussi de se mettre d'accord avec l'employeur pour raccourcir le préavis sans avoir à payer d'indemnité.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Juillet 2022)

Dans le cas cité il n'y a pas de préavis à effectuer.


----------



## JC08 (31 Juillet 2022)

Merci a toutes de vos retours.

J'ai finalement donné ma démission, en demandant l'accord pour une dispense partielle de préavis.

Tous les PE ont signé sans difficulté et j'ai même eu droit aux cadeaux pour fêter ces années avec eux 😀.

 Derrière la fin de préavis j'étais en CP donc ça leur laisse le temps suffisant pour prendre leurs dispositions, et avec les entrées en école a la rentrée etc... C'était la meilleure année pour arrêter sans mettre les PE dans l'embarras .

Des PE en or !!!

Nous pouvons clôturer ce post.
Merci a toutes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Juillet 2022)

C'est bien par contre vos droits au chômage sont suspendus..


----------

